# First Snowfall in Sask!



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, did a quick afternoon hunt with the Wife yesterday. Three hours of hunting and 29 birds on the grounds. Of those only 5 were adult birds the rest were all Juvies! :beer: Looks like it is going to be a fun year for everyone  The juvies decoyed like crazy and were stupid as all heck! Lot's of times we would drop 3 out of 4 from a flock only to have the fourth one fly out a hundred yards and turn around and come back. Of course we obliged them and shot them in the lips when they did that :rollin: I would post tailgate pics but can't seem to get it to add the file so no pics unfortunately today  Have a good one and hunt safe ! Edited for spelling :eyeroll:


----------



## Phone Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

Fantastic Report there Toon.
Glad to hear that the birds are making thier way down from the tundra and you are able to find fields that are harvested to hunt. Keep knocking them down.
What are the field conditions in your neck of the woods? Looks like you have had plenty of rain and there is still more to come. Tuff year to be a farmer in Saskatchewan I guess.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Sounds like a fun hunt. Keep the reports coming! :beer:


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

The topic had me nervous at first. Glad you got to point the barrel on a few Toon.... :beer:


----------



## Sky (Sep 11, 2010)

sounds like a blast, can't wait till I get there


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Harvest is easily 3 to 4 weeks behind now. It has been an awful year with just a huge amount of rain. We get 2 days of sunshine and start to get our hopes up that maybe thigs will start to dry out and then bang another big rain fall. To give you an example a friend of mine has two quarter sectons of pees that were ready to harvest at the end of august. He still has only one of those quarter sections fully finished. The other has been swathed since Sept 1st and has been waiting to be finished since then. There are pockets of finished areas here, but my advice to anyone coming this way is to scout hard and when your finished scout even harder  . Also the farmers aren't really in a good mood this year with the current harvest conditions so approach them at the right times and with a fair amount of understanding as to wht they have faced. :beer:


----------



## Phone Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the report Toon. Keep them coming.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

If anyone can tell me how to post a pic i will do it from the above mentioned hunt :beer: I may head out for an afternoon hunt today depending on how the Wifey feels about it. If i do i will let ya know what's goin on


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Quick afternoon hunt with the wife again. Two hours in the blinds and 13 birds down. One adult ross and 12 juvies :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I really wish I had got my passport this summer! Maybe North Dakota will play out for me. Great to hear that others are stompin' snow!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Keep em coming Toon - good to hear!


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you in northern sask just wondering cause we have trip but its still 3-4 weeks out. Looking at the weather its still looking good for hitting the main snow migration i hope.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Firehunter the main migration has not even come close to hitting as of yet. I am in central Sask and there are currently decent huntable numbers. Went out again today for 4 hours with the wife. We were set up and in the blinds by 12 but no birds moving until roughly 2 p/m. From 2 pm to 4 pm i managed to drop 8 birds on 13 shots. It didn't help that the farmer i have permission from for this area decided to harvest his canola the next field over :lol: . That flared alot of the birds that wanted to come in. Fyi todays bird stats are as follows. One adult snow, 4 large early breed season Juvies, and 3 small late breed juvies. :beer:


----------



## Phone Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

That is great Toon.
I'm headed your way at 3 AM tomorrow. Should be driving through Saskatoon by night fall. I can hardly sit at my desk today I'm so wound up. I plan on doing lots of driving and scouting to find fields that are huntable. Sure am glad the weather seems to be getting better up there.


----------

